# Mid East Ohio Model Engine Show pictures



## gbritnell (Oct 24, 2010)

Good morning everyone,

 What a glorious fall weeked in Ohio. It was sunny and in the mid 70's for the 3rd annual Mid East Ohio Model Engine Show. It seemed like there were more exhibitors than last year but I didn't take a tally.

 Once again the spectator crowd was not what I would have liked but I don't know how much promotion is done for the show. 

 One thing was for sure, for such a small show the quality of the work was first rate. Anyone who attended was treated to variety of beautiful work, from tiny hit&miss engines to the larger multi cylinder variety. 

 I got to talk with Steve Huck, Ron Ginger and several other members of this board. A lot of ideas and information was exchanged. Boards like this are nice but it's always better when you can talk with someone face to face. 

Well enough of the chit chat, here's a link to the pictures I took. There were many more models than what I took but once everything started it was hard to walk around taking pictures when people wanted to see my engines running. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v43/gbritnell/MID EAST OHIO MODEL ENGINE SHOW 2010/

George D. Britnell


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 24, 2010)

Good morning George! I was thinking about going to the show, but due to being off the forum I got my show day mixed up thinking it was next week. Oh well, maybee next year.

Thanks for posting pictures of the show! Next best thing to seeing the displays in person. :bow:

-MB


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the report and photos, George.
Gail in NM


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good morning George, thanks for the photos. Boy you aren't kidding about the quality of workmanship, you can *feel* it almost just from the images. Quite impressive and there are a couple of familiars in the grouping. That scale model of the Case TE really trips my trigger. Wished I could have attended :'(

BC1
Jim


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are some more. Camera was on the fritz, or maybe it was me.

http://s770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/stevehuckss396/Zanesville 2010/


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim,
Actually the Case traction engine is mine.
George


----------

